# Help! I think I might be allergic to oats



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

I started cutting earlier this month. I am drinking plenty of water and I mostly eat clean.

The only things that have changed since I started cutting as follows:

I take Turbotherm pills x 3 a day

I introduced oats into my diet.

I cut out honey and replaced it with Stevia.

I stopped eating brown pittas,

Breakfasts is a scoop of oats in the morning with protein powder (instead of my usual omlet and pitta)

A scoop of oats in my protein shake 1 hour before gym (instead of pitta with peanut butter n honey)

I measured myself today and im bigger around my tummy since January - tummy is always bloated, im gassy and uncomfortable - I just feel terrible. I should be leaner around the waist, not bloated and horrible.  (( BOOO!!

Does anyone else know of issues with oats?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Oats tend to bloat me and cause a more water weight.....what oats!?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

stop eating oats

many other sources of carbs 

sweat potatoe is very popular

stay away from bread too.. thats likey to cause bloating as it does for many


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

quaker, 100% wholemeal


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

I read somewhere that Oats potentially increase cortosol levels for people who are intollerant (cortosol induced atrophy being the bummer for bodybuilders)

I am panicking, I feeel so damn fat - measured my glutes and they are smaller than January! HELP  ((


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> quaker, 100% wholemeal


Well, only one way to find out mate, just drop them and use another carb source and see what happens, u prob put it in your oats because its easy like me, i used to get bloat from adding it with my shake in a blender, then went with a banana,...could be the brand of oats, everyone will react to different things...take them out and see if its the same story...90% it is the oats imo


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah thats it settled, no more oats. Im on such a downer right now  (


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I read somewhere that Oats potentially increase cortosol levels for people who are intollerant (cortosol induced atrophy being the bummer for bodybuilders)
> 
> I am panicking, I feeel so damn fat - measured my glutes and they are smaller than January! HELP  ((


calm down love it's only a commercial..........


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> quaker, 100% wholemeal


Right

You need to get yourself some 'instant oats'

dirt cheap.. looks just like whey protein

you can get them off most sports nutrion sites.. I use the ones from MyProtein


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Drop oats for a week, keep everything else the same and see if problem goes away. If it does, thats the problem. If not then add oats back and change something else. Might be the fat burner pills for example.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Yeah thats it settled, no more oats. Im on such a downer right now  (


dont be dude- saw your transformation pics you are doing so well- this is just a blip- you'll do it


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Right, dropping oats, see how that goes. If I feel better in a week Ill stick with that, if not Ill drop the thero pills xx


----------



## Hmob (Mar 12, 2013)

I had issues with oats causing heartburn until i switched to gluten free oats. Maybe you could play around with gluten sources in your diet as some people have reported bloating due to gluten. Also, i agree with munchie - your not fat, so dont get down about it


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

The problem isn't oats, it's the gluten.

Natural oats doesn't contain any gluten but millers bulk it with wheat and barley as it's cheaper.

You can buy gluten free oats but it costs.

I use mornflake oat flour, and they said whilst it's essentially gluten free, they can't sell it as such as it's very stringent.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Right, dropping oats, see how that goes. If I feel better in a week Ill stick with that, if not Ill drop the thero pills xx


did dropping oats make a difference?


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Get steel cut oats and soak them in water for 15 hours or so, like you would with almonds. This neutralises the phytic-acid and other nutrients that exacerbate allergies, if they don't cause them entirely.

Problem with rolled oats is that they are cooked without countering the neutralising process.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Lokken said:


> Get steel cut oats and soak them in water for 15 hours or so, like you would with almonds. This neutralises the phytic-acid and other nutrients that exacerbate allergies, if they don't cause them entirely.
> 
> Problem with rolled oats is that they are cooked without countering the neutralising process.


will do and funny the diet im on recommends steel cut

does it say steel cut on packet and where would I get them?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Lokken said:


> Get steel cut oats and soak them in water for 15 hours or so, like you would with almonds. This neutralises the phytic-acid and other nutrients that exacerbate allergies, if they don't cause them entirely.
> 
> Problem with rolled oats is that they are cooked without countering the neutralising process.


To neutralise phytic acid requires soaking in an acidic medium - lemon water for example not just plain water.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Bad Alan said:


> To neutralise phytic acid requires soaking in an acidic medium - lemon water for example not just plain water.


Hmmm, i used to add whey to water when i soaked walnuts and almonds, after reading this on another site somewhere.

But my nutritionist (when i had one) told me acids merely acts as a catalyst?

But the problem is, acidifying water has the potential to denature sensitive phytonutrients. Phytic acid is very soluble in water and you can see the transition at work when observing the colour change of the water. In the morning.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> will do and funny the diet im on recommends steel cut
> 
> does it say steel cut on packet and where would I get them?


Quakers have a variety, my local supermarket provides it in the health section. But most don't. Online shopping os the way to go, i guess.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> did dropping oats make a difference?


Hey there! I haven't been on here for AGES!!

Turns out I am intollerant to all oats, gluten free as well. I cut them out mostly, sometimes Ill be naughty but generally they have been cut out of my diet, along with Gluten and I am having minimal dairy as well. What a difference it has made.

Whenever I have gluten I can't concentrate and I get proper brain fog. I didn't realise I was this sensitive to food stuffs but there you go!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Hey there! I haven't been on here for AGES!!
> 
> Turns out I am intollerant to all oats, gluten free as well. I cut them out mostly, sometimes Ill be naughty but generally they have been cut out of my diet, along with Gluten and I am having minimal dairy as well. What a difference it has made.
> 
> Whenever I have gluten I can't concentrate and I get proper brain fog. I didn't realise I was this sensitive to food stuffs but there you go!


ooo that's interesting.... how did you find out you were allergic to them? what were your symptoms and did they slow down your weightloss?


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> ooo that's interesting.... how did you find out you were allergic to them? what were your symptoms and did they slow down your weightloss?


I found out because I did paleo for a short time, I was eating 100% clean. I introduced oats back in and OMG my belly swole like hell. I was also craving more oats. I tried different types and in the end I was just better off without any oats at all in my diet. Sometimes I give in and have them for breakfast if I know I need the fuel, for outdoors types pursuits etc.

Same with gluten, I am gluten free as well, for the most part.

I had a burger at the weekend and I am suffering from it now, cant concentrate, bloated, etc. They say gluten is really bad for brain fog and cognitive function.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I found out because I did paleo for a short time, I was eating 100% clean. I introduced oats back in and OMG my belly swole like hell. I was also craving more oats. I tried different types and in the end I was just better off without any oats at all in my diet. Sometimes I give in and have them for breakfast if I know I need the fuel, for outdoors types pursuits etc.
> 
> Same with gluten, I am gluten free as well, for the most part.
> 
> I had a burger at the weekend and I am suffering from it now, cant concentrate, bloated, etc. They say gluten is really bad for brain fog and cognitive function.


ooo that's mad isn't it!! sounds like you know what works for you - did it affect your weight you reckon it cud slow loss down?


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> ooo that's mad isn't it!! sounds like you know what works for you - did it affect your weight you reckon it cud slow loss down?


Hmmm yes, I would say that when I eat gluten everything goes to **** and yes my fat loss is affected.

I spoke to a personal trainer that is also convinced that gluten is a huge barrier to weight loss, he was the one who told me to cut out dairy and fair plays to him, it seems to be melting off much easier now.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Hmmm yes, I would say that when I eat gluten everything goes to **** and yes my fat loss is affected.
> 
> I spoke to a personal trainer that is also convinced that gluten is a huge barrier to weight loss, he was the one who told me to cut out dairy and fair plays to him, it seems to be melting off much easier now.


oats are only thing left I eat with gluten so think you right will cut them out and only dairy I have is 1 % milk in tea but fuk it yea might cut that out too - what do you use in your tea and protein shakes instead?

im despo to lose weight and screwed meself up with stravin bingeing and ****e like that over years lol


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> oats are only thing left I eat with gluten so think you right will cut them out and only dairy I have is 1 % milk in tea but fuk it yea might cut that out too - what do you use in your tea and protein shakes instead?
> 
> im despo to lose weight and screwed meself up with stravin bingeing and ****e like that over years lol


When I am being strict, which I have been more or less since Jan, I replace cows milk with soya. Protein shake is Whey protein and I allow myself that. Still made such a huge difference.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> When I am being strict, which I have been more or less since Jan, I replace cows milk with soya. Protein shake is Whey protein and I allow myself that. Still made such a huge difference.


fabulous! and have you seen big changes compared to before?

ive been reading research and bits on net and wasn't good what they had to say about soy milk and was suggested to try almond or coconut milk instead - u ever tried that?


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

The doctor suggested I do an exclusion diet as I kept having allergic reactions and ever since I have cut out Gluten, dairy and caffeine I feel tonnes better. Unfortunately I am also allergic to nuts and Soya so have decaff tea with Coconut milk. As soon as I have milk or cheese I come up in terrible excema now.

I do on occasions buy gluten free oats but they are darn expensive


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> fabulous! and have you seen big changes compared to before?
> 
> ive been reading research and bits on net and wasn't good what they had to say about soy milk and was suggested to try almond or coconut milk instead - u ever tried that?


I have read that Soya causes inflamation but to be honest I am fine...I do love almond milk as well but I prefer to buy soya because tesco does a cheap one for like 60p. I spend so much money on suppliments already. Oh yeah, the protein shake I use is PHD Diet Whey, its the ****! Love it so much


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I have read that Soya causes inflamation but to be honest I am fine...I do love almond milk as well but I prefer to buy soya because tesco does a cheap one for like 60p. I spend so much money on suppliments already. Oh yeah, the protein shake I use is PHD Diet Whey, its the ****! Love it so much


yes was inflammation and to do with hormones et was quite damning lol

ill check both out in Tesco and give a go

so you mix shake wiv water? Ill check that brand wiv one I use see if there much difference

gonna fite this fat lol


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> yes was inflammation and to do with hormones et was quite damning lol
> 
> ill check both out in Tesco and give a go
> 
> ...


I need to fight the fat as well, I am struggling a bit. Maybe we should start a wee group up on facebook - do daily check-ins, weekly measurements, etc? What dya reckon?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I need to fight the fat as well, I am struggling a bit. Maybe we should start a wee group up on facebook - do daily check-ins, weekly measurements, etc? What dya reckon?


im not facebook friendly but wud defo be on for it here that's a great idea

maybe we cud get someone positive and wiv gud knowledge to advise us


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> im not facebook friendly but wud defo be on for it here that's a great idea
> 
> maybe we cud get someone positive and wiv gud knowledge to advise us


OK let me figure out how to create a group on here...


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> im not facebook friendly but wud defo be on for it here that's a great idea
> 
> maybe we cud get someone positive and wiv gud knowledge to advise us


Done! New group here> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/groups/uk-muscle-ladies-fat-loss-support-group.html


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Some people on here have replaced oats with rice flour.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Doves farm sell their brown rice flour for £35 delivered for 25kg.

I'm not intolerant to gluten, but I do find it sits much better.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Hey there! I haven't been on here for AGES!!
> 
> Turns out I am intollerant to all oats, gluten free as well. I cut them out mostly, sometimes Ill be naughty but generally they have been cut out of my diet, along with Gluten and I am having minimal dairy as well. What a difference it has made.
> 
> Whenever I have gluten I can't concentrate and I get proper brain fog. I didn't realise I was this sensitive to food stuffs but there you go!


Sounds to me like you suffer with GCR - Gluten Cross-Reactivity. GCR is basically where you have antibodies not just to gluten, but also a number of chemically similar proteins... so some foods, even where gluten free, can cause symptoms that match gluten intolerance. Unfortunately for people with GCR issues there can be a rather large number of foods that can trigger it - off the top of my head oats, potatoes, barley, buckwheat, quinoa, corn, rice, soy are all potential problem foods as well as a range of others - will come back with a proper list in the morning. GCR doesn't mean though that you will react badly to all those foods however, but that you might react to any combination of them... basically is actually quite rare for someone to react to gluten alone, usually people who are celiac or gluten intolerant also have issues with one or more proteins similar to gluten too, although other than gluten itself it's not always the same foods for each person with GCR issues.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Sounds to me like you suffer with GCR - Gluten Cross-Reactivity. GCR is basically where you have antibodies not just to gluten, but also a number of chemically similar proteins... so some foods, even where gluten free, can cause symptoms that match gluten intolerance. Unfortunately for people with GCR issues there can be a rather large number of foods that can trigger it - off the top of my head oats, potatoes, barley, buckwheat, quinoa, corn, rice, soy are all potential problem foods as well as a range of others - will come back with a proper list in the morning. GCR doesn't mean though that you will react badly to all those foods however, but that you might react to any combination of them... basically is actually quite rare for someone to react to gluten alone, usually people who are celiac or gluten intolerant also have issues with one or more proteins similar to gluten too, although other than gluten itself it's not always the same foods for each person with GCR issues.


That sounds absolutely spot on. I did do a bit of research but I didn't come across this condition, thank you for the tip!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> That sounds absolutely spot on. I did do a bit of research but I didn't come across this condition, thank you for the tip!


A couple of links here that might help -

http://www.dramymyers.com/2013/03/04/are-you-not-healing-because-your-body-thinks-coffee-chocolate-cheese-are-gluten/#sthash.JnwciuJh.dpuf

http://www.thepaleomom.com/2013/03/gluten-cross-reactivity-update-how-your-body-can-still-think-youre-eating-gluten-even-after-giving-it-up.html

I can post up some studies too if you want but those links cover it pretty well I think. Personally one thing I've always been grateful for is that I have no issues with gluten or cereal/grass proteins... have worked with a few people who do have these issues and they can be pretty unpleasant. I hope you manage to get yours sorted


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

dtlv said:


> A couple of links here that might help -
> 
> http://www.dramymyers.com/2013/03/04/are-you-not-healing-because-your-body-thinks-coffee-chocolate-cheese-are-gluten/#sthash.JnwciuJh.dpuf
> 
> ...


Really kind of you, thanks!


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I started cutting earlier this month. I am drinking plenty of water and I mostly eat clean.
> 
> The only things that have changed since I started cutting as follows:
> 
> ...





LittleMsMuscle said:


> I read somewhere that Oats potentially increase cortosol levels for people who are intollerant (cortosol induced atrophy being the bummer for bodybuilders)
> 
> I am panicking, I feeel so damn fat - measured my glutes and they are smaller than January! HELP  ((


few things here.

are you sure your measurements are accurate? around the exactl same place everytime? same tape measure etc?

are you certain your in a calorie defecit?

why are you cutting out certain foods?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> im not facebook friendly but wud defo be on for it here that's a great idea
> 
> maybe we cud get someone positive and wiv gud knowledge to advise us


Lol at not Facebook friendly


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Lol at not Facebook friendly


haha I know wee gem


----------

